# Carpool to Abu Dhabi



## taltyr (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry folks if there is another Thread that I should be posting on, but ...

I have just started a new job in Abu Dhabi that means that I will be travelling from Dubai to Abu Dhabi 5 days a week (Sun - Thur). On my last job we shared the driving which gave us the opportuinity to catch up on work or (more likely) have a sleep.

Not wanting to go back to driving 5 days a week, I am keen to set up a new Carpool. If you are interested let me know.

R


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

My husband goes every morning and drives his car. You can share a ride with him if you like. PM me for more details.


----------



## taltyr (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you Saima1215, very good of you to volunteer your husband like that. Can't find the option to PM you though. Can you PM me?

Regards

R


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

taltyr said:


> Thank you Saima1215, very good of you to volunteer your husband like that. Can't find the option to PM you though. Can you PM me?
> 
> Regards
> 
> R


You can't send or receive PMs until you make 5 "useful" posts. :confused2:


----------

